# Signature in between name and avatar...



## JaxoBuzzo (Dec 17, 2009)

On some people's it says "ss.org regular" on others it has a more personal note picked by the member themselves.How do i change mine?or is there something i have to do first?like number of posts,etc..


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/profile.php?do=editprofile

Custom User Title
This is the title that appears beneath your name on your posts. Check the 'Reset' box if you wish to use the default title for your usergroup and post count.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 17, 2009)

^ While we're at it, does one have to be an MVP/contributor/mod/admin in order to use colors and smilies?


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Dec 17, 2009)

^That was gonna be my next question...


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd like to get one: any ideas?


----------



## Arminius (Dec 17, 2009)

^ something to do with crows


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 17, 2009)

You have to be a mod (but probably admin now...) because it requires HTML


----------



## Arminius (Dec 17, 2009)

Well if you don't mind one more question about the inner workings of the forum, what about animated avatars?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 17, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> Well if you don't mind one more question about the inner workings of the forum, what about animated avatars?


 
I believe that you have to be a contributor to use a gif for your avatar.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 17, 2009)

^ ah, well, Alex has impressed me recently but not enough yet.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the forum, so i gave "the forum" money


----------



## Arminius (Dec 17, 2009)

If I knew the money went directly to DDDorian or any of the other mods, I would contribute in a heartbeat. I fucking love this place. (That's no excuse for any of you mods to ask for a "contribution" of course )


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 17, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I like the forum, so i gave "the forum" money



So what exactly does the contributor status even _get_ you, besides that nice little banner


----------



## Hawkevil (Dec 21, 2009)

I've heard you get a gold plated sanitary towel with SS.ORG engraved on the side.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 21, 2009)

where can a brother get a ss.org shirt?


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> I've heard you get a gold plated sanitary towel with SS.ORG engraved on the side.



^


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2009)

xmetalhead69 said:


> where can a brother get a ss.org shirt?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/si...-org-shirts-available-again-classic-only.html


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> So what exactly does the contributor status even _get_ you, besides that nice little banner



You can use bigger avatars, animated gifs, the image host, you can double post without it being automerged (which was nifty in the 100k days) and you get a bigger capacity on your mailbox. The amount all of this increases depends on which 'tier' you buy into. There is/was page that outlined that but I can't really find it.

As an aside, this is a conversation better left for Site News & Support.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, all the custom title dickery is admin-only, so we mods aren't able to change colours or anything. Sucks. Maybe if you guys pester Alex about some of this stuff he might feel compelled to act as he sure as fuck isn't listening to me anymore

As for contributor perks, Randy pretty much nailed it - bigger PM capacity, animated .GIF support for avatars, etc, with bigger thresholds depending on how much you contribute. I've heard mixed reports about Alex actually upgrading peoples' accounts in a timely manner, though - some receive their upgrades relatively quickly, some end up waiting months.


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2009)

I have to give Alex a really good review on that part.

I paid via paypal and forgot to list my username in the description. I e-mailed Alex, and also sent him a PM immediately after submitting my payment and my status changed not even an hour later.

I'm sure not everybody is this lucky, but that was my experience.


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2009)

^ That's certainly faster than the service you all got from me. 

I just automated it on MG.org, pretty quick to do here as well (another one of those things I wish I knew of back when..)


----------

